# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Dyson Logos Dungeon Geomorphs....

## thebax2k

Dyson Logos, rpg blogger and fellow guild member, has been busy over the last few weeks.  He took it upon himself to create a random mapping system that will use at least 100 geomorphs that he has created.  He's currently taking a break after six weeks and 36-40 maps.  You can see his work at http://rpgcharacters.wordpress.com/ (as this thread gets older, go to the December 12, 2009 entry and work back from there).

Not only is the sheer volume of work amazing, but also what the community has done with it.  Another blogger, Reverend Keith, took Dyson's work and photoshopped up this megadungeon level:  http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...rphDungeon.jpg.  

Rob Lang of the Free RPG Blog has gone one step further, he's created a webpage that takes Dyson's individual geomorphs and randomly creates maps out of it.  You can find it at: http://www.chomisis.net/dyson/  Just change the numbers at the top to generate a new map.  (He's currently using 30 of Dyson's tiles, I hope he updates the page to use all 36.)

Way to go Dyson and I look forward to seeing the project when all the tiles are complete.

----------


## thebax2k

As of 7/23/10, Dyson is taking another break after reaching more than 80 different geomorphs.  Leaf of DizzyDragon.net has taken Dyon's geomorphs and created another dungeon generator based on them at http://dizzydragon.net/MapGen/  The generator can create maps up to a maximum width of 12 geomorphs and a height of 9 geomorphs, so quick creation of even megadungeon levels is possible.

----------


## mearrin69

Pretty cool stuff. I somehow missed seeing this before. I like the sketchy/hatchy style of these.
M

----------


## ravells

very cool indeed!

----------

